# General > Genealogy >  Disasters at Sea

## Morven

Further to recent entries, in case anyone is interested, here is a transcription of an article from the 'Groat in 1848 about a disaster in the Pentland Firth.  The George Green who drowned was my ggg-grandfather.  


*John OGroat Journal  28th April 1848**Fatal Accident  Five Men Drowned*
Again is there lamentation and weeping and great mourning amongst the relatives of the hardy sons of the sea on our remote shores, occasioned by the occurrence of a melancholy catastrophe, by which five men have been drowned.

On Friday last, one of the Duncansbay pilot boats left the shore, in order to pilot through the Pentland Firth a northbound vessel that had hoisted colours for a pilot.  The weather had previously been somewhat unsettled, and as there was a pretty smart breeze from the NE, there was a good deal of sea, but not so much as to occasion any alarm in the minds of the pilots and their friends.  Six men manned the boat, and having safely reached the vessel, one of their number, as is the practice, was put on board  the remainder of the crew keeping in their boat which was taken in tow by the vessel.

Soon after this occurred the sad accident.  The rope by which the boat was attached to the vessel suddenly broke, but the same force which snapped it in two also dragged the boat violently to the vessel, which was then pitching heavily, and in a moment the little bark was under the vessels quarter.  The vessel lurched, the boat was upset, and the five poor men were in an instant engulfed in the water.  All was now excitement on board;  every effort was made to save the drowning pilots, but one by one they sank, with one exception.  The mate immediately got a rope attached round his waist and bravely plunged into the sea, in order if possible to save the last of the five.  By means of a boat-hook he got hold of the man by the jacket, was taken on board himself, and just when in the act of taking the man on board, his jacket tore  the hold was let go  the poor fellow fell, and was in one moment under the briny wave.

Since the above was in type, the following more minute account has been kindly furnished us, as having been received from the lips of the only survivor: -

The boat, manned with six hands, sailed from Duncansbay to pilot a vessel  the *William Gouland* of Sunderland.  The wind was easterly, with rather a heavy sea.  The mens names were George Green, nearly 50 years of age;  his oldest son Andrew Green, unmarried about 25;  Hugh Manson and William Manson, brothers, the latter unmarried;  James Simpson and Malcolm Dunnet, both married;  - the last is the only survivor of the whole.

They had reached the ship in safety, and Malcolm Dunnet had gone on board to act as pilot, when a heavy sea struck the boat and overwhelmed her.  The scene that followed was fearful in the extreme.  Three of the men got upon the bottom of the boat  one appears to have to have sunk immediately, as he was not seen  the fifth, Andrew Green, got hold of a rope thrown from the ship, twisted it about his hand, and struggled long with desperate efforts to get to the ship.  The mate was let down to assist him, and had almost a hold of his hand, when he was obliged, to save himself, to let go the rope, and the poor lad, apparently within a few inches of safety, sank to rise no more.

The screams and cries of those on the boat were heart-rending, and such, their almost distracted companion says, as he will never forget.  But the ship, in spite of the utmost exertions of all on board, made away from the boat, and the deeply affected and sympathising crew saw them washed off one after another.  The young lad, William Manson, kept his position longest;  it is believed about half an hour.

The master Mr S. Thurkle, the mate, and indeed all on board the ship, did all that men could do, and exhibited the utmost concern and humanity.  The survivor, Malcolm Dunnet, who was on the ship, had to witness all this, and while he had to lift his eyes in heartfelt gratitude to the preserver of his own life, he had to endure the unspeakable anguish of returning home alone, and be the first to communicate the sad intelligence to the bereaved friends, his relatives and neighbours.

The individuals thus suddenly called into eternity were all men of great worth;  sober, amiable, industrious and greatly esteemed in their place and station.  George Green has left a widow, two sons and three daughters, it is feared in destitute circumstances, and some of them in delicate health.  The father and the eldest brother were the props on which they leaned for support.  The two Mansons have left a widowed mother, infirm, aged and in poverty, with none of her family now able to help her;  while the elder brother, Hugh, has left in addition a young widow, as has James Simpson, the former with one child, and the latter with two, and both with prospect of an additional burden soon.

The scene of deep grief and the mental anguish which their houses presented may be conceived but hardly expressed;  and it is hard to think that stern destitution and helpless poverty must overtake those representatives of worthy persons, whose feelings are now lacerated by the bursting of the tenderest ties of human life.  May we hope that the benevolent, both near and at a distance, will not overlook them.

----------


## trinkie

Thank you for sharing that Morven,
It's much more poignant when it's your family you read about.

There have been so many tragedies around the coast of Caithness in such rough seas.   It's heartbreaking.


trinkie

----------


## corgiman

very interesting to read the different style of reporting also, thanks for that

----------


## elizabeth forbes

Hi again Morven,
George Green bapt. 15June1798 Canisbay marr,Margaret Brock which makes George, husband of my 2C5R.
Son Andrew bapt.27 Oct.1819, was my 3C4R.
We are Related,
Regards
Elizabeth
(Teeny)

----------


## Morven

Hi Teeny

Thanks for that info.  George Green's son Hugh b. 6 Sep 1827 was my GG-Grandfather.

Regards

Morven

----------


## robynaus

I've attached the story of my G-Grandfather William Bain and his Halfbrother Donald Bain and Brother in law Alexander Cormack early last century, exact date unknown, but Death Certs dated 1907. It was sent to me by cousin Val who also passed on to Org the photo of Ann Taylor, Herring Queen after I had been unable to clean it up enough to submit it.   

Fishing Boat Disaster at Keiss

Three Men Drowned

A distressing fishing boat disaster occurred at Aukengill Pt on Friday evening whereby three lives were lost.
	It appears that the small boats were prosecuting the winter herring fishing left Keiss in the afternoon. As the boats were returning to Keiss Harbour fairly well fished one of there number got swamped and floundered off the point of Aukengill at the spot locally known as the Rough of Aukengill It is supposed that the boat was overloaded with herring.
	The three men, who formed the crew, were drowned. They were Wm Bain and Donald Bain (half-brothers) and Alexander Cormack (Brother-in-law). Wm Bain and Cormack were married and leave widows and families. Donald Bain was unmarried. Another member of the crew had sprained his foot and was unable to go to sea. To this accident, no doubt, he owes his providential escape
	James Henderson, boatman, Keiss desires to thank the Feswick fishermen and crofters for their very great kindness in assisting his son John Henderson and crew in their great need on Friday night last, and their kind hospitality bestowed on them. They also desire to express their thanks to Mr and Mrs James Mowat for their kindness by keeping their fires on for their comfort.

United Memorial Service

The boating disaster which happened near Keiss on Friday is perhaps one of the saddest in the entire history of the community. In the life of the village it is unparallel. The dark pall of death has cast its shadow over the whole district, and is relieved only by the thought that, since some of the other boats had a narrow run for safety the loss was not heavier than it is.
 	On Sunday morning a united service was held in the Free Church, Keiss, by Rev Mr McKay, Minister of the church , presiding. In addressing the meeting, the Rev Mr Dunlop Minister of the Keiss Baptist Church said  My reasons for suggesting ,as I did, to the other churches, a united service, a memorial service, - is not far too seek; it seems wise and not impossible. I felt sure that our common Christianity, at least our common humanity, would be strong enough and deep enough to lift us over all religious differences and enable us to unite at a common centre  - and this church is the centre  to express our common sympathy and supplicate with united hearts Gods grace and favour for the bereaved homes.
	After a short address based on the words And there was no more sea, the preacher said You will bear with me if I make passing reference to the circumstances which have called us here I speak as Pastor of the church which suffers most through the heavy loss which has befallen our community. Our friends are gone. Friends that we hoped

end of first column some few words missing here

..prospect were not sent as the messages of despondency and despair. In Gods time, the clouds will burst and enrich, as for ever,  the spiritual soul of your life. If I were permitted to speak from experience, I could say that, however much the torch of our Christian life may be shaken by the winds of adversity, God will never point even the flicker of life to go out. Perhaps, here to, we may say that the more tis shaken the brighter it shines. We have come again to the parting of the ways. Friends are dropping off on either side. We are being moved unconsciously up to the front. But let us not say in our grief that our friends are lost. Let us say that they are found. Their road was short and sad. But, however much the ways may differ the 
 is a common one  we meet beneath the shadow of the eternal city. Like travellers we have met on lifes great highway at the darkest hour of midnight. We have enjoyed our fellowship. We have tried, each for the other to make the long journey appear short and pleasant. Suddenly we lose each other in lifes darkest hour. But we rejoice that heavens morn will break; that we shall meet again and enjoy the fellowship of those self-forgetting lives who helped to make lifes joys and gladly shared lifes sorrows
	The meeting was afterwards addressed by the Rev Mr McKay Whose interesting discourse was full of sympathy for the bereaved and was much appreciated by all present.
	On Sabbath evening special memorial services were held in the United Free and the Free Churches. At the close of an impressive sermon in the United Free Church the Rev A Scott Berrie made the following reference to the calamity: - It would ill become me if I did not even in this imperfect way, give utterances to a calamity, the painful shock of which, together with the memory of it, will not for a long time be effaced from your lives. These villages, nestling by the sae, give evidence, in their quite annals, to a strange ad-mixture of the lyric and the elegiac  at one time you feel the rare glamour of the glittering wavelets, at another, you catch  the melancholy music of the main- that undertone of doleful solubreness begotten of many a tragedy. As I sat in thought, there came with rude insistence into my mind the poets words and with slight adapt ion are sadly applicable:- 

Three fishers went sailing out .the west
O..the west as ..ent down
were weeping and wringing their hands
For those who will never come back  the town
For men must work and women must weep
Though storms be sudden and waters be deep
And the harbour bar be moaning 

	Who can forget that Friday night? There were hearts torn with anxious pain, mooring themselves to hopes that were only to be sadly and reluctantly surrendered; there were eyes that kept long and loving watch and swept the horizon for the returning sailand what a pang of genuine pity turned every one to melancholy when daybreak confirmed the worst fears of the night. The fishermans calling is at best precarious, and yet it witnesses totally deeds of quiet heroism; success in toil comes ofted, almost always unwillingly; in this case it was not so. Yet while the reward was rich, its very abundance proved their undoing, for the treasures were snatched back whence they came and alas! With them went the toiling hands. Silver herring despairing of the lives of men

With their God; their bodies rocked by until the sea gives up.	

There is also a poem. No auther known but suggestions gratefully received

An Elegy on the
KEISS BOAT DISASTER

The Old Year had just passed away, 
The New Year scarce drew breath;
When to the village suddenly
There came the news of death.

Three of its fishermen so brave,
Who oft had braved the deep, 
By duty found a watery grave,
Leaving their friends to weep.

They sank beneath the swelling wave,
Unseen by mortal eye; 
But they were seen by Him who gave
Those souls that never die.

We hope that they have only passed
A vale of sin and woe; 
And found a Father's home at last
To which we all must go.

Let those who now for them do weep
Just trust God for his love; 
In Him their loved ones are asleep,
And they shall meet above.

Let fishermen both far and near
A warning take by this; 
Their neighbours love, and their God fear,
And nought shall come amiss.

Regards to all robyn

----------


## Tricia

Hi Robyn
Thanks for sharing that with us.

William Bain was my 3c2r:
I have a note beisde his death 
4 Jan 1907
Deaths of all 3  notified by James Robertson ( friend fo William & Donald & brother-in-law of Alex. Cormack)

Alex Cormack ?? I know he married Jane Bain 
He was b c 1869 William Cormack & Isabella Miller. 
Can you place how James Robertson is a brother in law to Alex?


Thanks
Tricia

----------


## robynaus

> Hi Robyn
> Thanks for sharing that with us.
> 
> William Bain was my 3c2r:
> I have a note beisde his death 
> 4 Jan 1907
> Deaths of all 3  notified by James Robertson ( friend fo William & Donald & brother-in-law of Alex. Cormack)
> 
> Alex Cormack ?? I know he married Jane Bain 
> ...


Hi Tricia 
No I haven't even looked for James' connection. Had enough trouble finding my Grandfather's history. My grandmother had written 1905 down as the date of this tragedy and the official Death records said 1907. As a death here is not registered until the coroner has ruled the actual time of registration can be different. 

William married Mary Ann Mowat dau of Alexander Mowat and Catherine Swanson and thay had 5 or 6 children. 

1901 Census 
Civil Parish Wick   Parish Ward Keiss   Eccleisiastical Parish Keiss   Quoad Sacra Parish Keiss
School Board District Keiss   Parlimentary Division of Caithness  Village of Keiss
Entry 123                      House
William Bain    Head Marr 45  fisherman
Mary Ann       Wife Marr 39   Pastery Baker
Catherine       Dau         14   Scholar
Charlotte       Dau            11  Scholar
James           Son              9   Scholar
Alexander         Son              7   Scholar
Mary                Dau               4   Scholar  

Alex Cormack did marry Jane(Jean) Bain I have photos of her and her sons.  
Alex Bain m Kate Henderson from Wick they had 3 children 
Catherine m George Stark and they had 10 children
James (my Grandfather) m Mary Aileen McGovern in Australia and had 2 sons
Mary became a nurse and I have found no marriage for her
Charlotte lived with her Mother and is burried with her in Keiss Cemetary. Mary is buried nearby

So there we are. I have trouble sorting out cousins removed so I'll just call you a cousin if you don't mind
regards robyn

----------


## Mamie_2

Hej Morven 
We have to be related too. Hugh Green 1827 married my 1st cousin 3X removed Jane Steven.  So who is your great grandfather?

Also their son Hugh married my grandaunt Marjore Smith Rosie.

Mamie

----------


## Tricia

Hi Cousin Robyn.
We are 5 cousin 1 removed......... bit of a long way out......  :Smile:  
Our common ancesters are William Budge and Charlotte Bain- 
Your 5 g/grandparents - my 4th g/grandparents.

Tricia

----------


## Morven

Hi Mamie

My great-grandfather was Andrew Green b. 17 Jan 1860 who married Margaret Cruickshanks Bremner.

Jane Steven's marriage to Hugh Green was her second marriage.  She previously married John Geddes on 16 April 1841 and they had a daughter Isabella Geddes b. 4 Apr 1842.  John Geddes died before the 1851 census.  If you don't have all the details please let me know. 

Regards

Morven

----------


## Mamie_2

Thanks Morven 
I had the marriage of Jane Steven with John Geddes. Do you know who his family was though? I hadn't figured that out yet.

So we are 4th cousins 1X removed. Do you have a birthdate or other dates for Maggie Bremner. I have the marriage but that's all.

Mamie aka Maryann

----------


## Tricia

I note on Rootsweb 
2 separate entries for this couple - showing differents DOB and Parents for Jane!!!

Tricia

----------


## Morven

Im more than happy that the Jane Steven who married John Geddes in 1841 was born on 4 Dec 1822 in Duncansbay to parents John Steven and Isabella Dunnet (and she later married Hugh Green) - 

In the 1851 census for Canisbay, Jane Geddes was a 28 year old widow with a 9 year old daughter Isabella Geddes. Her age tallies with an 1822 year of birth. Also, in the 1861 census for Canisbay, the John Steven and Isabella Steven household included an 18 year old granddaughter Isabella Geddes.

The other Jane (or Jean) Steven on Rootsweb, b. 22 Jan 1814 in Wick to William Steven and Esther Sinclair, was a first cousin of the above Jane Steven (William Steven and John Steven were brothers). She married George Bain on 20 Nov 1840 in Wick. Jane Bain, widow of George Bain, died on 5 Dec 1892 in Papigoe. On her death certificate her parents are named as William Steven and Esther Steven, ms Sinclair.

----------


## Mamie_2

I would agree with Morven although I didn't know who the other Jean/Jane married.

Mamie

----------


## Morven

Hi Mamie

Here is the information I have on Maggie Cruickshanks Bremner 

b. 26 Apr 1860 in Warse, Canisbay.

Father: William Bremner b. 24 Nov 1831 in Freswick. d. 15 Nov 1907, age 75, in Pulteneytown.
Mother: Elizabeth Sutherland b. c1830 in Clyth. d. 8 Jun 1920, age 90, in Pulteneytown.
They married on 20 Jun 1856 in Clyth. 

m. Andrew Green on 17 Oct 1884 in Pulteneytown. (Andrew b. 17 Jan 1860 in Duncansbay, d. 21 Apr 1933, age 73, in Wick) 

d. 27 Jul 1949, age 89, in Willowbank, Wick.

Children (all born in Pulteneytown) 

Hugh Green b. 2 Feb 1885
Elizabeth Sutherland Green b. 29 Oct 1887
Jane Steven Green b. 6 Dec 1889
William Bremner Green b. 28 Sep 1891 (drowned on 6 Jul 1903, age 11, in Wick River near Coghills Bridge)
Maggie Ann Green b. 25 Sep 1893
Andrew Green b. 2 Feb 1896
Barbara Bremner Green b. 11 Jun 1898 

Regards

Morven

----------


## Mamie_2

Thank you very much

Mamie

----------


## Tricia

> Im more than happy that the Jane Steven who married John Geddes in 1841 was born on 4 Dec 1822 in Duncansbay to parents John Steven and Isabella Dunnet (and she later married Hugh Green) -


Thanks,
I thought the above  was the correct entry.
Tricia

----------


## Val

Hi Robyn & Trisha,

Trisha,
I  have  Alexander Cormacks sister, Isabella b.c1870, as marrying James Robertson in Keiss 08/12/1904.

Other info. I have :-

Isabella (Bella) was a witness at Alexanders wedding to Jane Bain.
She was married to James Robertson who notifed Alexanders death and was Alexanders brother in law.Married aged 29.Witness' Jane Robertson & Wm. Cormack ( ?Alexander & Isabellas other brother)
Parents were both deceased when she married James Robertson 

James Robertson was 39 when married, occ. Cooper, and his parents were James Robertson b. c1840 & Catherine Gais(r) b. c1840.
His sister was Jane Robertson b. c1872.

Hope this helps,
Val

----------


## Tricia

Thanks Val.
That ties another twig in for me - apart from the Cormack Bain Budge relationship as my earlier message - 
James Robertson (b1835 to Donald Robertson and Barbara Simpson)  married 10 Jul 1857 to  Catherine Gair - 
their g'son James Robertson b Keiss c 1891 m Eliz Duncan 1919 in Inverness - she my 1C2R.
Do you relate to the Robertsons!.

In an earlier email Robyn mentioned Photo of Ann Taylor Herring Queen - do either of you relate to her family!  

Tricia

----------


## robynaus

[QUOTE=Tricia;298119]Thanks Val.
That ties another twig in for me - apart from the Cormack Bain Budge relationship as my earlier message - 
James Robertson (b1835 to Donald Robertson and Barbara Simpson)  married 10 Jul 1857 to  Catherine Gair - 
their g'son James Robertson b Keiss c 1891 m Eliz Duncan 1919 in Inverness - she my 1C2R.
Do you relate to the Robertsons!.

In an earlier email Robyn mentioned Photo of Ann Taylor Herring Queen - do either of you relate to her family!  


Hi Tricia and Val
Now I'm not sure where the Taylor's fit but it's in there somewhere! I've attached a photo of Betty Taylor - I would assume (not a good thing too do) that it is Alice Taylor's sister. The message on the back looks to have been written by Mary Bain to her nephews, my Dad and Uncle, and reads:

     "This is a photo of your Dad's (that's James) Cousin Cathie McKays her oldest girl she has four younger than this one  all girls would like she had a boy

her name is Betty Taylor"

The one of Alice Taylor in the Herring Queen Photo Page is a newspaper cutting sent to James and his family. Dated 12 July 1938. 

Every little helps
regards robyn

----------


## Val

Hi Tricia,

Glad the info. added a little more to your tree.

Robyn and I are 2nd cousins, both descended from Wm. Bain (1857-1907) & Mary Ann Mowat (1864-1932). 
Robyns Grandfather being James Bain (1891-1953) and My Grandmother being Catherine Bain ( b.1886), children of Wm. & Mary Ann.

Alice Taylor (Herring Queen 1938) was Grandaughter of Elizabeth Mowat (1865-1924), who was our G. Grandmother, Mary Ann Mowat's, sister.

Our G. Grandfather Wm. Bain (1857-1907) was half brother to Jane Bain (b.1872) who married Alexander Cormack (1869-1907).
Alexander's sister, Isabella Cormack (b.c1870) married James Robertson (b.c1870)............so only related to James Robertson through half sisters & marriage !!!........ So far  :Grin: .I was intrigued as to who James was when he notified the deaths after the fishing disaster.

I'd love to see a Caithness family tree evolve  :Grin: 

Val

----------


## robynaus

> Hi Tricia,
> 
> Glad the info. added a little more to your tree.
> 
> Robyn and I are 2nd cousins, both descended from Wm. Bain (1857-1907) & Mary Ann Mowat (1864-1932). 
> Robyns Grandfather being James Bain (1891-1953) and My Grandmother being Catherine Bain ( b.1886), children of Wm. & Mary Ann.
> 
> Alice Taylor (Herring Queen 1938) was Grandaughter of Elizabeth Mowat (1865-1924), who was our G. Grandmother, Mary Ann Mowat's, sister.
> 
> ...


Hi Val 
didn't realise "Val" was you. The year has nearly gone. Terri has returned from Iraq and it's good to have her home safely. Will send you a copy of the magazine article of the Aus Army women in Iraq.
luv robyn

----------


## eric41

Good evening Val

Could I ask who the parents of Jane Bain C. 1872 were. Trying to see if it meets with one of my Bains

Eric

----------


## Val

Hi Eric,

Parents of my Jane Bain c1872 were James Bain b.c1825-1899 Canisbay, Wick, and Christina Gulloch b. c1840, Canisbay.

Hope this helps,
Val

----------


## eric41

Good morning

How does Jain relate to William

 Our G. Grandfather Wm. Bain (1857-1907) was half brother to Jane Bain (b.1872) who married Alexander Cormack (1869-1907).
 Alexander's sister, Isabella Cormack (b.c1870) married James Robertson (b.c1870)............so only related to James Robertson through half sisters & marriage !!!........ So far  :: .I was intrigued as to who James was when he notified the deaths after the fishing disaster.

Eric

----------


## Tricia

> Hi Tricia,
>  Alice Taylor (Herring Queen 1938) was Grandaughter of Elizabeth Mowat (1865-1924), who was our G. Grandmother, Mary Ann Mowat's, sister.
> 
> Our G. Grandfather Wm. Bain (1857-1907) was half brother to Jane Bain (b.1872) who married Alexander Cormack (1869-1907).
>  Val


Hi Val
We have exchanged before - we are 5C1R. 
Going back to  Donald Bain and Jean Manson and also  William Bain and Charlotte Budge.

Tricia

----------


## Tricia

> Hi Eric,
> 
> Parents of my Jane Bain c1872 were James Bain b.c1825-1899 Canisbay, Wick, and Christina Gulloch b. c1840, Canisbay.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Val


Eric 
James Bain above also married 1854 Charlotte Cormack1830-1860
William Bain 1857-1907 was a son.
Tricia

----------


## robynaus

> Eric 
> James Bain above also married 1854 Charlotte Cormack1830-1860
> William Bain 1857-1907 was a son.
> Tricia


Hi Tricia 
Thank you for that I have been looking for Charlotte's death
regards robyn

----------


## Tricia

Robyn

1860 CORMACK CHARLOTTE BUDGE BAIN F 29 WICK LANDWARD /CAITHNESS 043/02 0015 
21st March 1860 9am Wife of James Bain, Fisherman. Keiss Parish of Wick.Age 29.
Parents William Cormack Farmer and Helen Cormack MS Budge. 
Typhoid Fever Two Weeks as certified by Alex Robertson Surgeon who saw deceased on 21st March.  
Informant John Cormack Brother (present)- reg 27 Mar 1860 at Wick.

Tricia

----------


## Val

Hi Robyn......yes 'Val' is me  :Wink: . Would love to hear how Terri got on during her travels to warmer climates !

Hi Tricia.........Thanks for filling in for me the connection between Jane & William Bain for Eric ( Hope it helps you Eric). I have emailed you Tricia re PM,

Take care,
Val

----------


## Drahcir

Hello Morven, I found this thread recently after my family history was researched by a local genealogist. George Green was also my great grandfather (x4). So far my family tree goes back to Duncansbay 1778. My grandmother was Margaret Bremner McPherson born 1913 in Wick. Kindest regards, Richard

----------


## Drahcir

Hello Morven, I found this thread recently after my family history was  researched by a local genealogist. George Green was also my great  grandfather (x4). So far my family tree goes back to Duncansbay 1778. My  grandmother was Margaret Bremner McPherson born 1913 in Wick. Kindest  regards, Richard

----------

